# I am so mad: proof required



## Zeusismydog

I am boiling right now. I made a reservation at a hotel for this weekend online. I always call before and tell them I am bringing a service dog with me, just to be polite. Well this.....person at the front desk said "you will have to have prof he is a service dog" After telling her that was against the law I cooled down a bit and asked what kind of proof she wanted. She said "something that says he is a service dog". At this point I am starting to get upset again and again ask what kind of proof she wants and get "well we don't allow pets so we cant let him in." So I tell her I have his service dog tags and I get a very weak "oh well that might do".

So now I am a little bit P'ed off. What would you suggest I have as "proof" when I get there? He is owner trained and I have a Dr's note but I will be tared and feathered if I am going to show that to them, anyway it wouldn't "prove" he is a SD. Of course he will be in full uniform "his red cape" and honestly can't say I will be able to keep my cool if they try cancel my reservation or give me heck once I get there.

Any advice?


----------



## CassandGunnar

Take a copy of the rules/statutes/laws governing service dogs. Both the Federal and any State ones that apply in your case and give it to them.
I would also contact the manager and let them know what you encountered. It may just be a training issue for some employees.


----------



## KZoppa

CassandGunnar said:


> Take a copy of the rules/statutes/laws governing service dogs. Both the Federal and any State ones that apply in your case and give it to them.
> I would also contact the manager and let them know what you encountered. It may just be a training issue for some employees.


 
i agree 100% on both counts. Bring a copy of the rules and all and get after the manager about the whole thing. training issue or not they should know they're not allowed to do that.


----------



## PupperLove

Oh boy. I work at a hotel so I can relate to you and the person working. Personally, I think it would be in their best favor to just let your service dog into the hotel without such a bug fuss. It really doesn't take that much to clean a "pet room" and have no evidence that a pet was even in there...so for them it really SHOULDN'T be a big deal. We allow dogs at our hotel, and there is RARELY a problem with past pets affecting guests. So whoever is in charge of those rules needs to re-evaluate them, and if there are any problems you should contact the owners or hotel chain and let them know about your concern.

But just to be safe I would bring something along for proof- whether it's a doctor's note or whatever. Do you have any training certificates or anything? More often than not, the people who are working at the desk don't make the rules. The fact that anyone can say they have a service dog and abuse that makes me sick, but it happens, and that's probably why they want some sort of "proof". Depending on the management and ownership, things can be quite strict and the person may just be following rules to the best of their abilities becasuse they don't want to lose their job. Hopefully they were not being RUDE to you, but rather trying to let you know of their policy. There's definately a nice way to do things and a not so nice way.


----------



## Rerun

the point is, it doesn't matter what their "policy" is - it is not legal to require that someone show proof that their dog is a SD.


----------



## PupperLove

Rerun said:


> the point is, it doesn't matter what their "policy" is - it is not legal to require that someone show proof that their dog is a SD.


 
Yeah, I understand that. I know that and would never ask for proof, and it's not fair that the OP is being asked for proof when it's not required. I can see why they are mad and don't understand why the "hotel" is being such a BUTT about all that!

But I think alot of people do not know that and it would be a benefit to everybody if there was some sort of proof issued by the state or by a doctor. It would help ease alot of confusion. There's proof needed for tax exempt people, handicapped parking, but not for service animals and I think alot of people, like this hotel employee are confused and uninformed.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

I would recommend complaining to the corporate level if this is a chain hotel.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Is this a private owned or a national chain? I'm asking this just so you know who to speak with. Go over the clerk and clear up the confusion with their supervisor / chain management. Then request that the clerk and any others that are employed there are aware of the law.

Also just as an aside here for knowledge for those who are not aware ... A security deposit (pet deposit) is not charged for any type of Assistance Dog but if the dog does have an accident or does any type of damage the owner is responsible for the cost to clean or repair just as if one of the people in the family did the same. 

There is no pet deposit because per Fed law and some state laws an Assistance Dog is not a pet but a medical device. If your wheelchair is run into a wall and puts in a hole then you are responsible for the patch and paint work. If your SD puts a hole in the carpet or furniture then you are responsible for repairs. 

A well-trained and cared for SD is less likely to carry in dirt then on the bottom of some careless person's shoes and less likely to make a mess on the carpet -- think small kids with juice box drinks.



> I would recommend complaining to the corporate level if this is a chain hotel.


Before going the complaining route go with speaking to someone in charge and speak in a calm educated manner and verify what their view is on policy. At that point if needed have the knowledge to guide them in an educational manner. If they are not willing to learn or do not wish to be resonable then go higher and use the *this is what the law says* card. Make sure that the word goes down to the lower levels and request this final decision along with a direct phone number, to be used if there are any onsite problems, to be emailed to you. Carry this email just in case there is a problem at the desk.

You will also want to request that there is a notation of a Service Dog traveling with you be made in your room reservation.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Not required by law but a nice polite touch ...

When traveling and staying in a hotel please remember that if your dog sleeps in bed with you - as there are sometimes when this is a necessary part of a SD's job -- bring along a couple of sheets from home. Also, do not use the tub or use the room towels for the dog.


----------



## beaderdog

This happened once when my husband was travelling with my son & his service dog. My hisband refused to produce "evidence", realizing that to do so would be to create expectations in the clerk's mind that could be detrimental to other service dog handlers she might deal with. He just calmly asked for the manager, explained the situation to him, showed him a copy of the Dept of Justice FAQs (which we always carry with us), and got his room. He also sent an email to the corporation, suggesting that they bring their policy into compliance with federal law ASAP, and received a very nice reply thanking him for bringing the problem to their attention. It's better to educate if possible, but I also think you need to stand firm on your rights when necessary.


----------



## Zeusismydog

Thank you all. I would never use hotel towels on my dog (nor would I wash him in the tub, let him swim in the pool) I do let him up on the bed once I put his blanket on it, but the older he gets the harder it is for him to jump up so he usually stays on the floor. 

I don't think it is a chain hotel. It took me FOREVER to find the front desk phone number (vs the phone number for reservations). I am going to look into it some more. 

I ordered some ADA cards but I doubt they will be here by the time I leave. Of course my printer doesn't work  or I would just print them off.


----------



## KZoppa

is there some who can print them out for you?


----------



## Lin

beaderdog said:


> My hisband refused to produce "evidence", realizing that to do so would be to create expectations in the clerk's mind that could be detrimental to other service dog handlers she might deal with.


This is my biggest concern in situations like this. Yes, it may be easier to just produce some proof and go on your merry way. But then you reinforce the idea that proof is needed, and the next service dog handler who may be unable to produce proof has to deal with it.


----------



## Good_Karma

Here's is my interpretation of that phone call:

The hotel clerk did not mean you had to prove to the HOTEL that your dog is a service dog, but rather they want to be sure that other hotel GUESTS understand that your dog is a working dog. Because it is the other guests who will raise a stink if they think you have brought your pet dog into the hotel with you.

I think the clerk was flustered and did a poor job of communicating with you. I'm sure all she means is that when you are walking through the common areas of the hotel, be sure that your service dog has his vest on so that the other guests know that he is not a pet dog.


----------



## vat

OK I am a dummy here. Why do people with SD not have to provide proof that their dog is a SD?


----------



## ILGHAUS

> I'm sure all she means is that when you are walking through the common areas of the hotel, be sure that your service dog has his vest on


Not all SDs wear a vest or a harness nor are they required to by law.



> Why do people with SD not have to provide proof that their dog is a SD?


We have our sides on this one but the bottom line it is not required by Fed. law. Not a good all around answer but the answer on this one could go on for pages and with much debate.

To be certified there is the problem of who, where, how often, guidelines, qualifications of evaluators, and costs.
Who would pay the evaluators and then the staff to log everything? Who would pay for the certs? Not all PWDs are able to drive or have someone to take them to a testing site. Many are not able to travel but very short distances or not at all. Where would these testing sites be located? One in each county, each state, or a combination of states? Around and around and then back to costs. 

Assistantace Dogs/Service Dogs are trained for the individual. So many variables to test. 

Buy law a place of business can ask basic questions and if a SD acts in a disruptive manner they can ask the owner to remove the dog.

My answer was bare bones quick but since the sun is coming up I'm about ready to head off to bed.


----------



## Andaka

Thanks, TJ, for all that you do in educating us on what is allowed and what isn't. Also for teaching us to be prepared, because it is up to us to be prepared for what we need.


----------



## Liesje

PupperLove said:


> But I think alot of people do not know that and it would be a benefit to everybody if there was some sort of proof issued by the state or by a doctor. It would help ease alot of confusion. There's proof needed for tax exempt people, handicapped parking, but not for service animals and I think alot of people, like this hotel employee are confused and uninformed.


If they do not know, then they OP could print off the gov't regulations that protect the SD, rather than "proof".


----------



## Hillary_Plog

I have been training service dogs for over 10 years for several different organizations and have NEVER come across someone asking for "proof" at a hotel...I have had many ignorant gas station cashiers tell me I can't "have that dog in here" but never hotels. 

Here is what I would do if I were you:

Since you have an owner trained SD, I would print out a card that states the laws regarding service dogs (as mentioned above) and hand it to the individual that questions you, then go about your day as you don't "owe" them any other explanation. 

Second, you need to contact a lawyer who is knowledgeable in the area of the ADA and public access and ask him if he is willing to represent you (many will do this pro-bono) as an advocate. This way, if someone continues pestering you, you can hand them a card from the lawyer and say, "if you have any MORE questions pertaining to the legitimacy of my service animal you can call my lawyer, thank you and have a good day". 

At the last SD organization I worked for, we did this and it shuts people up right away...nobody wants to get sued for harassment and/or discrimination.


----------



## beaderdog

> you need to contact a lawyer who is knowledgeable in the area of the ADA and public access and ask him if he is willing to represent you (many will do this pro-bono) as an advocate. This way, if someone continues pestering you, you can hand them a card from the lawyer and say, "if you have any MORE questions pertaining to the legitimacy of my service animal you can call my lawyer, thank you and have a good day".


My husband is an attorney, working mainly for special needs students. For him to be "on call" in such an event would require him to charge a retainer fee, which would be both costly & inecessary, as the Dept of Justice FAQs have a phone number business owners can call if they want more information. Better to have a card with the FAQs, or at least the more important ones, the Dept of Justice FAQ website & phone number.


----------



## ILGHAUS

I think it is best to talk with someone first and educated them on the law in a civil manner. I would rather have service from someone who I have been polite with then someone who I have threatened with a lawsuit. 

Yes, you can sue if you pay all of your legal costs (ADA/DOJ will not) and if you are willing to go through a lawsuit. If I was going to go to all of the trouble and expense to sue someone it would be for more then a weekend stay in some hotel.

I do realize that there are some individuals and some organizations that seem to take on quite a few law suits but I would say that the ordinary PWD does not have the funds nor wish for the upset of the process.



> At the last SD organization I worked for, we did this and it shuts people up right away


Hillary, I was under the impression that in the State of IL a dog trainer must have credentials from the organization and show them upon request in order for the team to be covered under state law. ( Guide Dog Access Act - which also addresses SDITs and contrary to the title also is for hearing and other assistance/service dogs.) Or maybe I misunderstood and you meant the organization gave that recommendation to the clients when they were matched up with their SDs.


----------



## martemchik

I bet this situation came up because a previous customer at the hotel abused the service dog policy and that dog did something it wasn't supposed to do, or something that no service dog would ever do. Now the hotel wants to make sure that doesn't happen again. There really should be some sort of registry, because without one it leaves the door open for all the issues I have seen on this forum over the past few months. I completely understand why someone would get upset at that question, but wouldn't it just be easier to show them the tag or other certifying paperwork then getting in a fuss over how it's against the law to ask?

From the standpoint of discrimination you would really only have a lawsuit if something changed after the fact that you told them about your service dog and they asked for proof. If the reservation was still on, for the same room, and you got the same service, you really can't argue that you were hurt in any way.

I'm not saying that what the clerk did was right, but there are for sure plenty of people that abuse this policy because of the way it's stated, and freaking out or throwing laws and lawers at people when you have a real service dog isn't going to help the issue. I'm sure people with regular dogs that take them into places can do the same thing.


----------



## Hillary_Plog

If you are an individual that has not obtained a service dog from an organization (such as the OP's case), you are unfortunately on your own. Reputable service dog organizations have insurance and/or legal representation for issues such as this for, not only their trainers, but also for the recipients of their dogs. So, it was my intention to guide the OP towards the tools that she can use that will help equip her to help with these types of situations.

Handing a card with a lawyers name on it and saying very politely, "If you have any more questions you can ask my lawyer, thank you and have a nice day" isn't implying that one file a lawsuit. What it DOES do in situations like that, is that it shows you are a proactive individual who knows the laws and how they protect you....so that you DON'T have to file a lawsuit. 

Knowing a lawyer and having his business card for situations like that and filing lawsuits at the drop of a hat are two totally different things...it's just nice to have the tools necessary for situations like that when you don't have the back-up of a SD organization behind you.


----------



## martemchik

I guess my problem with the way the law is written is that it is pretty much unenforceable. The hotel's legal department will understand that you have no standing for a lawsuit and won't really care if their staff keeps asking the way that the law is written. Think of it this way, with one simple question they can scare away anyone that is trying to sneak in their dog and not really have any repercussion when it is someone with a true service dog.


----------



## Hillary_Plog

That's a good point martemchik, but they are enforceable if she or her service dog were denied access by the hotel. 

That's why it's so important to be prepared to advocate for yourself. In this situation, the OP will probably just have to ask to speak to the manager and possibly present him with a card explaining the ADA and she will go on her merry way. _*IF*_ the hotel employee and/or manager did refuse access to her or her dog, then, in that situation, you would definitely want to be prepared by having alternative means/tools to help advocate for yourself (which I mentioned previously).


----------



## ILGHAUS

The main point is trying to settle any problems before the OP shows up at the registration desk with dog and suitcase and still being refused a room. At that point it is too late to do anything but go elsewhere for a room for *that* weekend. I have known people to have been turned away in the lobby and all they could do was gather their belongings and leave and try to find somewhere else or sleep in their car. And this goes back to one of my other posts, call and speak to someone in charge and get a copy of the decision in hand along with a phone # to call if the desk clerk won't hand over a key. As with an airline flight - you want the dog mentioned on the reservation so there can be no questions on if it is allowed at the last minute.


----------



## beaderdog

> The hotel's legal department will understand that you have no standing for a lawsuit and won't really care if their staff keeps asking the way that the law is written.


If you are a disabled person paired with a service dog who is trained to help you deal with your disability & you are refused service by a business that violates the ADA, you would indeed have standing. A case such as that might well be handled on a contingent fee basis, in which case the plaintiff wouldn't be paying an hourly rate. He/she may be responsible for the costs, but in a contingent fee case, the attorney's fee comes at the back end, out of the award. 

Education is best, but sometimes it's necessary to get tough. That's why we always keep the DoJ FAQs & phone number handy. One thing to be aware of as far as hotel reservations go: if you book a place online & note that there will be a service dog accompanying you, the people at the hotel usually don't see that note until you check in. We travel a lot with my son & his service dog & if we're going to a place we haven't stayed in before we usually call ahead to make sure there won't be hassles when we arrive. We have no problem with the places where we stay a lot except that they tend to ignore us & treat Boomer like he's visiting royalty!


----------



## Hillary_Plog

ILGHAUS said:


> The main point is trying to settle any problems before the OP shows up at the registration desk with dog and suitcase and still being refused a room. At that point it is too late to do anything but go elsewhere for a room for *that* weekend. I have known people to have been turned away in the lobby and all they could do was gather their belongings and leave and try to find somewhere else or sleep in their car. And this goes back to one of my other posts, call and speak to someone in charge and get a copy of the decision in hand along with a phone # to call if the desk clerk won't hand over a key. As with an airline flight - you want the dog mentioned on the reservation so there can be no questions on if it is allowed at the last minute.


Absolutely! I would say that is the best plan of action so as to circumvent any problems and to be as prepared as possible. Hopefully by talking to a manager it will satiate the "proof" issue, which is what the original concern was over. 

Sorry ILGHAUS, forgot to answer your question. I carry identification with me whenever I am out with a SDIT, no matter what state I am in (we provide service dogs to clients in IL/IA). As trainers, we also carry informational cards about the ADA (as I mentioned in an earlier post) that have the 1-800 numbers to call. We give these cards to our clients also. As an organization, we have a lawyer, and I also recommend that my clients have a lawyer/advocate for cases such as this where access/services may be or are denied if educating the offending business doesn't work.


----------



## martemchik

No where does it say anything about being refused service, its all about the actual question being asked, "Is your dog a service animal?" Absolutely if they start moving you around or refusing to serve it would be a violation, but the way the law is written, even asking the question is illegal and that's what seems to me got the OP angry. I don't believe the hotel told her to stay somewhere else, just that they needed proof.

The law is poorly written, if you're not allowed to even ask due to possible discimination then how can you sort out the non-service dogs? This means if I walk into a hotel with my dog they have to assume that he is a service dog, if they ask, I don't answer just show them the law that states they aren't allowed to ask and keep on with my business.


----------



## AbbyK9

> Absolutely if they start moving you around or refusing to serve it would be a violation, but the way the law is written, even asking the question is illegal and that's what seems to me got the OP angry. I don't believe the hotel told her to stay somewhere else, just that they needed proof.


I believe you are mistaken.

The OP called the hotel and informed them that she was bringing her Service Dog with her, as a courtesy so staff would be aware. (She is not legally required to do so.) The clerk then insisted that she provide "proof" that her dog is a Service Dog. *That* is what she is upset about, that they are insisting on "proof" when the law clearly says that businesses can not ask for proof.

It is absolutely legal for a business to ask, "Is your dog a Service Dog?" and it is also legal to ask what the dog is trained to do. These are both questions that can be answered by the person without having to provide details about their medical condition or any otherwise uncomfortable medical information. What they cannot ask for is what the person's disability is or any proof, such as an ID card or a doctor's letter, that the dog is a Service Dog. (Since dogs can be owner/handler trained, they are not normally issued any sort of Service Dog ID.)

This is exactly why so many people go to these fake registries and buy Service Dog "papers", such as the "certified Service Dog" tags many places sell. People simply show that and ignorant staff are mollified - until they meet the next person with a REAL Service Dog and become confused that they do not carry (nor require!) ID.


----------



## martemchik

So without proof all they have to go on is your word? All of the things you are allowed to ask are answered by the person with the dog, there is absolutely no back up for it. Again, without proof there is no telling if its a real service dog or not. I just think its weird that there are no such tags or national registries, any well behaved dog can be passed as a service dog according to the current system. Just seems like that should be fixed so that the people that need their dogs aren't put in bad situations because someone before them lied about their dog.


----------



## Lin

martemchik said:


> IThere really should be some sort of registry, because without one it leaves the door open for all the issues I have seen on this forum over the past few months. I completely understand why someone would get upset at that question, but wouldn't it just be easier to show them the tag or other certifying paperwork then getting in a fuss over how it's against the law to ask?


As I stated, it may be easy for some but it could be very difficult for the next person. So furthering the incorrect (and illegal) actions of the business is wrong. 

The reason there is not some sort of registry is to give the maximum benefits to the person with a disability. As ILGHAUS pointed out, there are very big issues with any sort of registry or testing that mostly surrounds money. If a federal registry or certification was started, who would pay for it? Would the taxpayers? Would that be approved? Would the PWD? If the PWD needs to pay for it, that rules out a good bit of people as many are living off part time jobs or disability payments. How often would you have testing and where would it be at? Would taxpayers or the PWD have to pay for traveling fees to attend this? The current laws aren't perfect, and they do allow some people to get away with breaking the law. However the flip side is preventing many people from the assistance of a service dog. And its better to let 10 guilty men go free than punish one innocent man. 



> From the standpoint of discrimination you would really only have a lawsuit if something changed after the fact that you told them about your service dog and they asked for proof. If the reservation was still on, for the same room, and you got the same service, you really can't argue that you were hurt in any way.


I don't think anyone was suggesting someone sue just for being asked to provide proof. Thats a question that unfortunately we are asked on a regular basis. Generally all that is required is talking to someone higher up, or explaining the federal laws. I have a service dog ID that states the federal laws on the back with a phone number for DOJ. It also states that if I'm presenting this to anyone, I am doing so voluntarily and am not required to present any proof. The reason to sue, would be if she was turned away and denied due to having a service dog. In the eyes of the law a service dog is medical equipment and not an animal, so doing so would be equal to refusing someone in a wheelchair rent a room and is discrimination.


----------



## Zeusismydog

All I really want is not be be turned out or to make it harder on the next SD team that comes after me. However I deal very very poorly with confrontations. <sigh> I have some tags that I got online that show he is a SD. But honestly anyone could do that, so what does it really prove? 

My last SD was "certified" and I even provided my medical information to the place that certified him. I was horrified when I found out that they shared that information. I felt violated and decided I would NEVER go through that again.

This is what I get for wanting to have a special night. I should have just went to a pet hotel.


----------



## ILGHAUS

> However I deal very very poorly with confrontations. <sigh>


I know many that are the same and that is why I never offer that as a first suggestion with someone that I do not know. Just ask to speak with management and tell them that their clerk is under the assumption that you need to show some type of special ID at check-in. Ask them to make sure that you will not have any bumps at check-in and ask if they would send you an email that they are aware that your SD will be with you and that you do not need to show any ID for the dog. They should be willing to do that.


----------



## KZoppa

Zeusismydog said:


> All I really want is not be be turned out or to make it harder on the next SD team that comes after me. However I deal very very poorly with confrontations. <sigh> I have some tags that I got online that show he is a SD. But honestly anyone could do that, so what does it really prove?
> 
> My last SD was "certified" and I even provided my medical information to the place that certified him. I was horrified when I found out that they shared that information. I felt violated and decided I would NEVER go through that again.
> 
> This is what I get for wanting to have a special night. I should have just went to a pet hotel.


 
i dont personally understand how tough it is having a service dog and the occassional fight to retain the rights you have utilizing that dog. BUT i dont think going to a pet friendly hotel would have really been any easier because you would have had to convince them you have a service dog and to waive the pet fee and theres no telling what would happen to the next SD team that goes to the hotel you're dealing with now. The sad fact of life is we all have to fight for something. Sadly this is just something you have to fight for. You have several people, a whole forum of support. This is a hurdle thats been thrown your way. Perhaps consider it a victory when you let them know they need a policy adjustment and possibly some training on the subject which would make your night out all the better because you were able to point out a flaw in their system that would potenially help the next SD team have a better and easier experience. Does that make sense?


----------



## Zeusismydog

Thank you all for your help. I will see what happens. I tried to call today and they said the manager was not available. 

I am going to take the ADA card with me and see what happens. Loki has a bright red vest that has Service dog all over it. lol of course it also has "please don't pet me" but people seem to be blind to that most of the time. I am going to take him to the dog wash tomorrow so he will be squeaky clean (something I usually do anyway). 

Yep, I am also going to get me a BIG pizza to buck up my courage  :hammer: oh and Mountain Dew (you can do anything with enough Dew in you). The room I have is a jacuzzi suite and got it for a killer deal and just couldn't pass it up.  Oh and did I say the next day I am going to get my new puppy???? I wanted to be fresh and able to get there early as we are driving straight home from the breeder. 

Talking to the clerk again today they seem to be the most worried about the other guest thinking I am bringing a pet with me. So I am going to be polite and informative .

Ok I am babbling again. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## KZoppa

Zeusismydog said:


> Thank you all for your help. I will see what happens. I tried to call today and they said the manager was not available.
> 
> I am going to take the ADA card with me and see what happens. Loki has a bright red vest that has Service dog all over it. lol of course it also has "please don't pet me" but people seem to be blind to that most of the time. I am going to take him to the dog wash tomorrow so he will be squeaky clean (something I usually do anyway).
> 
> Yep, I am also going to get me a BIG pizza to buck up my courage  :hammer: oh and Mountain Dew (you can do anything with enough Dew in you). The room I have is a jacuzzi suite and got it for a killer deal and just couldn't pass it up.  Oh and did I say the next day I am going to get my new puppy???? I wanted to be fresh and able to get there early as we are driving straight home from the breeder.
> 
> Talking to the clerk again today they seem to be the most worried about the other guest thinking I am bringing a pet with me. So I am going to be polite and informative .
> 
> Ok I am babbling again. Thanks for all the support.


 
enjoy the pizza!!!! And of course Mountain Dew is like Red Bull! It gives you wings!!!! lol. congrats on the new pup too. You know we cant wait to see pictures. And i'm curious to know how things turn out.

OH! and sending you TONS of support!!!  we'll be there.... in silent support... like ninjas! ready to send some butt kicking help!


----------



## Hillary_Plog

KZoppa said:


> i dont personally understand how tough it is having a service dog and the occassional fight to retain the rights you have utilizing that dog. BUT i dont think going to a pet friendly hotel would have really been any easier because you would have had to convince them you have a service dog and to waive the pet fee and theres no telling what would happen to the next SD team that goes to the hotel you're dealing with now. The sad fact of life is we all have to fight for something. Sadly this is just something you have to fight for. You have several people, a whole forum of support. This is a hurdle thats been thrown your way. Perhaps consider it a victory when you let them know they need a policy adjustment and possibly some training on the subject which would make your night out all the better because you were able to point out a flaw in their system that would potenially help the next SD team have a better and easier experience. Does that make sense?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

-----------------------

Good Luck Zeusismydog...and congrats on the new baby!!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS

KZoppa said:


> i dont personally understand how tough it is having a service dog and the occassional fight to retain the rights you have utilizing that dog. BUT i dont think going to a pet friendly hotel would have really been any easier because you would have had to convince them you have a service dog and to waive the pet fee and theres no telling what would happen to the next SD team that goes to the hotel you're dealing with now. The sad fact of life is we all have to fight for something. Sadly this is just something you have to fight for. You have several people, a whole forum of support. This is a hurdle thats been thrown your way. Perhaps consider it a victory when you let them know they need a policy adjustment and possibly some training on the subject which would make your night out all the better because you were able to point out a flaw in their system that would potenially help the next SD team have a better and easier experience. Does that make sense?


Possibly it is because you do not have the same issues that the poster has that you do not understand.* PLEASE remember what section of the forum you are in.* And yes we are here to give advice but we will not be there with her at check-in.

Please don't anyone take this as a harsh criticism but I have spoke with many people over the years and because of past history they can not handle situations such as this. I do not know the poster and her situation but unless you do you have to weigh your answers somewhat in this section. Sorry, but as Mod here I get many PMs from posters that tell me how uncomfortable they are by some of the advice given to them even if given with the best intentions. 

So please give your advice but when someone tells you they are not able or comfortable with doing something then let it go.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Zeusismydog said:


> ... The room I have is a jacuzzi suite and got it for a killer deal and just couldn't pass it up.  Oh and did I say the next day I am going to get my new puppy???? I wanted to be fresh and able to get there early as we are driving straight home from the breeder.
> 
> Talking to the clerk again today they seem to be the most worried about the other guest thinking I am bringing a pet with me. So I am going to be polite and informative .
> 
> Ok I am babbling again. Thanks for all the support.


Sounds like a great room and you should really enjoy it. 

Is the new pup going to be your new SD prospect or a pet? GSD? Now you will have to tell us all about it.


----------



## Good_Karma

Zeusismydog said:


> Thank you all for your help. I will see what happens. I tried to call today and they said the manager was not available.
> 
> I am going to take the ADA card with me and see what happens. Loki has a bright red vest that has Service dog all over it. lol of course it also has "please don't pet me" but people seem to be blind to that most of the time. I am going to take him to the dog wash tomorrow so he will be squeaky clean (something I usually do anyway).
> 
> Yep, I am also going to get me a BIG pizza to buck up my courage  :hammer: oh and Mountain Dew (you can do anything with enough Dew in you). The room I have is a jacuzzi suite and got it for a killer deal and just couldn't pass it up.  Oh and did I say the next day I am going to get my new puppy???? I wanted to be fresh and able to get there early as we are driving straight home from the breeder.
> 
> Talking to the clerk again today they seem to be the most worried about the other guest thinking I am bringing a pet with me. So I am going to be polite and informative .
> 
> Ok I am babbling again. Thanks for all the support.


Good luck at check-in. I apologize for trying to give advice on a topic I literally know nothing about. I should know better. 

Hope you have a lovely time (enjoy that jacuzzi *jealous*  ) and give your new puppy a snuggle for me! :wub:


----------



## Chicagocanine

I've been having some problems with this type of thing myself while trying to find a cottage to rent for vacation. It's complicated though by the fact that I will be bringing my pet dog and my BIL will have his guide dog. So all the places I am contacting are "pets allowed" places.
Some places mention a pet fee per dog when I contacted them, even though they're legally not supposed to charge for the service dog. One place said they would only charge for the pet dog as long as the guide dog has "papers" which is also legally not required.





KZoppa said:


> BUT i dont think going to a pet friendly hotel would have really been any easier because you would have had to convince them you have a service dog and to waive the pet fee and theres no telling what would happen to the next SD team that goes to the hotel you're dealing with now.


Not all hotels have pet fees. I generally only stay at hotels with my (pet) dog that DON'T have pet fees so I know a lot of them don't charge a fee.


----------



## Lin

I get that confusion too CC, as I have 2 dogs so when finding places to live etc they have to be pet friendly... But cannot deny or charge for my service dog.


----------



## Zeusismydog

Well I am in the room. They actually didn't give me any flack signing in. I found out I got my new puppy and I go pick him up tomorrow at 930 am. OHHHHH I am so excited. Fenris will be my new SDIT


----------



## KZoppa

Zeusismydog said:


> Well I am in the room. They actually didn't give me any flack signing in. I found out I got my new puppy and I go pick him up tomorrow at 930 am. OHHHHH I am so excited. Fenris will be my new SDIT


yay!!! glad everything worked out! cant wait to see pics too!!


----------



## Chicagocanine

Congrats about the puppy! Take lots of photos please.


----------



## Mrs.K

boy do I miss Germany...when it comes up to hotels.


----------



## Hercules

beaderdog said:


> . My hisband refused to produce "evidence", realizing that to do so would be to create expectations in the clerk's mind that could be detrimental to other service dog handlers she might deal with. He just calmly asked for the manager, explained the situation to him, showed him a copy of the Dept of Justice FAQs (which we always carry with us).


Whenever I get hassled for my dogs or if someone DEMANDS I produce evidence, I give them the ADA FAQ's that I keep in the dogs vest. I ask to see the manager, I show them the dogs ID and explain the situation to them.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Hercules said:


> Whenever I get hassled for my dogs or if someone DEMANDS I produce evidence, I give them the ADA FAQ's that I keep in the dogs vest. I ask to see the manager, I show them the dogs ID and explain the situation to them.


Please remember in the U.S. there is no Assistance Dog ID required by law. Some handlers work a dog that has Certifying ID from the facility that trained the dog but it is not required by law to have that info on the dog nor for the handler to have it on their person. Some handler's have ID on the dog for purposes of showing how to contact the handler if the dog and handler are separated or possibly the dog's vet or emergency contact person info if the handler is not able to pass on that info. That type of info may also include that the dog has a chip to show proof of and contact info of owner.


----------



## ILGHAUS

In reading these last several responses please remember that the thread was started in 2011 and most responses are from then. Some of the responses are also from members who are no longer active here.


----------



## Hercules

ILGHAUS said:


> Please remember in the U.S. there is no Assistance Dog ID required by law. Some handlers work a dog that has Certifying ID from the facility that trained the dog but it is not required by law to have that info on the dog nor for the handler to have it on their person. Some handler's have ID on the dog for purposes of showing how to contact the handler if the dog and handler are separated or possibly the dog's vet or emergency contact person info if the handler is not able to pass on that info. That type of info may also include that the dog has a chip to show proof of and contact info of owner.



Yeah under the ADA, you do not have to produce any documentation. I made one for my dogs with my emergency info, his chip number, and my medical needs. I only show the ID when I CHOOSE to. If they are being rude, I don't show them anything.


----------

